
Ask HN: What CI tool do you use in 2019? - jessicatechexp
I found lambCI which seems best but too bad it doesn&#x27;t support bitbucket. Which tool do you use?<p>Travis costs several hundred dollars for 3-4 consecutive build
======
markoa
Semaphore ([https://semaphoreci.com](https://semaphoreci.com)) recently
introduced pay-per-use model with autoscaling, so you don’t have to pay a
large sum just to run a few parallel jobs (disclaimer: cofounder here, open
for questions).

------
ronlobo
Distelli (now puppet pipelines) let's you run as many builds as you want on
your own hardware.

[https://puppet.com/blog/welcome-distelli-to-puppet-
family](https://puppet.com/blog/welcome-distelli-to-puppet-family)

------
matchmike1313
I have used Codeship Standard, CircleCI 1/2, and Semaphoreci 1. If you want a
lot of flexibility I would suggest going with Circle. If you want a super cost
effective option maybe look into Semaphoreci but it's more limited and less
polished.

~~~
markoa
Thanks for using Semaphore Mike. Have you tried the new 2.0?

------
jm2dev
Jenkins

~~~
i_know_right
Jenkinsfiles. Helps a lot when growing to more environments, toolset
versioning in the code and environment reproducibility via Docker containers.
Also best practice is to fork the Dockerfiles and build and host your own
images in a registry.

